# Major problem with FK1000.....



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Well today i cleaned the car, nothing out of the ordinary there you may think :thumb: however last week I put 2 layers of FK1000 on and this was my problem.

Today thought I would try just foaming and see how clean it left it, well try I did put I couldn't get the bloody foam to stick :doublesho I just keep sliding off  the coating it left on the car was so slick that it just wouldn't stay on there 

So can someone develop a snow foam that works with FK1000 please .....:lol:

ps just added another layer  and I might even add another tomorrow, so easy on/off and hopefully with enough layers nothing will stick to it.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice, just back with a couple of tins from the US, going to have the wheels off tomorrow or Sunday for some FK1000 action


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Nice, just back with a couple of tins from the US, going to have the wheels off tomorrow or Sunday for some FK1000 action


Cheers Neil, you'll love it on wheels. Added 2 layers to those as well last week and pretty much just used the PW and they were clean :thumb:

I did need to give a very very quick wipe, but I always have to with the diamond cut bits on my wheels for some reason no matter what's on them.

Let's see how long it lasts


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Damm you all


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL!
Saw the title and I was like damn........gotta cancel my order!
Glad to hear about this problem. Guess you'll have to skip the foaming from now own!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If you haven't already tried it you need some FK425 QD as well! 

The best QD I've come across :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Alan W said:


> If you haven't already tried it you need some FK425 QD as well!
> 
> The best QD I've come across :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Agreed


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive found the same problem with the colli when washing, i have to go round the car very quickly where the shampoo is acually beading rather than sheeting across the car, its not really a pain but i like to rinse to the beaded finish not every step lol


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Alan W said:


> If you haven't already tried it you need some FK425 QD as well!
> 
> The best QD I've come across :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


That will please Dom no end:devil:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> That will please Dom no end:devil:


Sorry, but I'm not sure I follow?  Thread title is about FK products, not Dodo.  I'm not being sarcastic I just don't understand your post Wheelie! :lol:

Is Dom developing a QD? If so then I'd suggest FK425 is the one he needs to better with regard to performance.  Neil seems to like it as well. 

Alan W

P.S. Sorry to ads2k for going Off Topic!


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

haha, good to know! Mines on the way


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i got some samples of this and pink wax a few days ago. Can't wait to try it out now!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

told you so, told you so, told you so..... 

glad you like it matey - the Audi hasnt been touch washed for 4 weeks since applying and is now filthy. Still beads like a trooper as well. Today will be the first proper wash since the 2 layers went on a month ago. Tempted to add another layer as its so easy and looks so good, but also ant to see how long the original layers appear to last as well :rollyes:

agree - my 1st choice wheel product for sure now


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Damm you all


well you could have tried it the other day, but if you will keep insisting on getting the Vintage and Royale out, what can I do :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I had the same problem with Zaino in the summer


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> told you so, told you so, told you so.....
> 
> glad you like it matey - the Audi hasnt been touch washed for 4 weeks since applying and is now filthy. Still beads like a trooper as well. Today will be the first proper wash since the 2 layers went on a month ago. Tempted to add another layer as its so easy and looks so good, but also ant to see how long the original layers appear to last as well :rollyes:
> 
> agree - my 1st choice wheel product for sure now


bloody know it all 

You'll add another layer or knowing you, something different altogehter :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> bloody know it all
> 
> You'll add another layer or knowing you, something different altogehter :lol:


I'm resisting so far nicely.....now I have Vintage and Royale on the Saab to monitor


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I'm resisting so far nicely.....now I have Vintage and Royale on the Saab to monitor


Name dropper 

What did you do bonnet half/half ?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

50% Vintge
25% Royale
25% SN V2.0 (Crunchy)

One wing Vintage
One wing Victoria new wax

All over Chemical Guy's Vertua Bond 408 by Flex


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> 50% Vintge
> 25% Royale
> 25% SN V2.0 (Crunchy)
> 
> ...


Seems you were quite busy one evening :doublesho

Did you see any difference between any of them


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Seems you were quite busy one evening :doublesho
> 
> Did you see any difference between any of them


One wing looked a lot more reflective than the other (this was compounded by Damon not buffing half of one of them off!)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

When are we going to see a write-up and photos Jon/Damon? 

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> When are we going to see a write-up and photos Jon/Damon?
> 
> Alan W


Damon took a few pics, not sure if he was intending to write it up


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

will put them up in the morning IF you are all nice to me 

will give it a wash tomorrow and see how it looks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A comparison of those waxes, especially durability, needs to be seen! 

You know it makes sense Damon! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd place a bet that he can't leave them long enough to test


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> I'd place a bet that he can't leave them long enough to test


Me too  but that was the idea :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> I'd place a bet that he can't leave them long enough to test





Alan W said:


> A comparison of those waxes, especially durability, needs to be seen!
> 
> You know it makes sense Damon! :lol:
> 
> Alan W





Epoch said:


> Me too  but that was the idea :lol:


now thats just not fair 

a month of not touching the Audi is killing me :lol:


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> will put them up in the morning IF you are all nice to me


drop em then


----------

